# portfolio and blog



## tranceplant (Aug 4, 2008)

here is my portfolio... a bit old but still ok:
www.creativeme.ca

Here is my photoblog of my time in vancouver and areas.
www.creativeme.ca/wordpress


----------



## tranceplant (Aug 28, 2008)

seems like not so many ppl have been there


----------

